# BJJ instructors name?



## teej (Dec 8, 2005)

In the FL Keys there is a Navy base training seals. There is a navy instructor running Brazilian Ju Jitsu classes for the military personel. I have heard this instructor has been stationed there several years and possibly may be a chief. He has supposedly brought some of the Gracies down at times. 

Has anyone heard of this man or what his name is? I need to contact him to check out someones claims.

Thank you, Teej


----------

